# Workmate rebuild.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi guys.
For long time I have been procrastinating this job, now in quarantine time I decided to tackle it. I used all materials from my workshop.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Good job. 
I have a workmate 400 that has followed me around the world for the last 45 years, and shows every mile (although the legs have not been acid washed like yours).
I have been looking at it with a refurb in mind but havent because one of the handles in no longer there and I knew I could not buy another one.
Having seen your home made handles, I shall now put the refurb on my "round to it" list.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I still have the original Work Mate that my family bought me when they first were becoming popular. It's frame and legs are cast aluminum. Shortly after they became stamped steel, and are actually lighter than my 1st one. Over the years I have acquired 7 more from yard sales, flea markets, friends, etc. and I have given some away to other friends who are woodworkers and to two of my sons. I think I'm down to three now. The original and two model 400. It's handy to have more than one when doing remodeling projects, and especially when working on long items. When I first moved here, and most of my tools were still in storage or boxes that I couldn't find, my original Work Mate became my temporary workshop, and some of my early "moving in" projects were built using it. They are definitely one of the more handy tools to have in the arsenal. 

Alexis, it's great that you were able to save that Work Mate. They are a great tool to have around. If you were closer, I would give you one of mine, as I surely don't need three of them.

Charley


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Alexis,

Great job. I would rather rehab the unit than toss in the trash. I have had one for many years and it still is functional.

Frank


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you very much, Charley.
I am sure that a second WM would be most than welcome.
Mine has been used for many tasks, different than woodworking, for many years.


----------



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

Nice job; fixing old tools is definitely satisfying.

My workmate was given to me by my mother-in-law about 20+ years ago. She passed shortly thereafter and I always smile and think about her and her kindness whenever I use it.

It has served as a welding table, clamp, workbench and jobsite tool rest amongst many other things. Recently took the tops off and cut the clamping faces square again. Going to build some oversized top panels with additional holes as well as some tracks inlaid. Have also thought about building a few table tools with a spined plate so they can easily clamp into the workmate. Absolutely love the versatility of this item, especially given how when Betty gave it to me I wasn't sure I would really use it enough to justify the expense.

Ended up buying a half sized version from Princess Auto for rougher/dirtier metal work, but the original B&D Workmate is the standard.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

papasombre said:


> Thank you very much, Charley.
> I am sure that a second WM would be most than welcome.
> Mine has been used for many tasks, different than woodworking, for many years.


I wish I could figure out how to get one too you, at a reasonable cost. 

Charley


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@papasombre Alexis I have 2 of those and I think you will like thewooden clamping inserts better than the plastic ones, I do.
Your next project will be a portable fire hydrant for your shop.LOL
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have one of these that holds my Lyon miter trimmer. I never used it much before that, and I hate carrying that razor sharp tool around for storage. Nice to see the projects.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job, man. I have one also with the legs that fold up. One was gimpy. :frown: I discovered the plastic thingie that keeps the leg in place was broken. I found a replacement on the inet, and now all is good.

In case you haven't discovered it, YouTube has a lot of videos on the WorkMate. I like the ones Marty puts out. Check 'em out when you get time.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=workmate+modifications


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Good job, man. I have one also with the legs that fold up. One was gimpy. :frown: I discovered the plastic thingie that keeps the leg in place was broken. I found a replacement on the inet, and now all is good.
> 
> In case you haven't discovered it, YouTube has a lot of videos on the WorkMate. I like the ones Marty puts out. Check 'em out when you get time.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=workmate+modifications


Those are good info, Mike. Thanks for posting.
Herb


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Herb Stoops said:


> @papasombre Alexis I have 2 of those and I think you will like thewooden clamping inserts better than the plastic ones, I do.
> Your next project will be a portable fire hydrant for your shop.LOL
> Herb


Hi, Herb.

I have been looking around in m y workshop for the plastic inserts that you mentioned but I could not find them. So I decided to make new ones out of wood. Later I´ll send the details.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I've managed to lose 1 of the plastic blocks, but the other 3 have done their job well for many years. Just had another look at mine, I think I have a rare one. The "workmate 400" stickers on each leg, one of them is on upside down.


----------

